# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Bodysurfing

## Redaktion

Abreiten der Wellen nur mit dem Krper und Schwimmflossen. Der eigene Body wird zum Surfboard. Nicht verwechseln mit dem Begriff Bodyboarding, der gelegentlich fr Boogieboarding verwendet wird.

----------


## chrissurfer52

Das geht auch ohne Schwimmflossen

----------


## Malte

Ohne is das Anpaddeln bei groen wellen aber ziemlich schwer, oder?

----------


## chrissurfer52

Wei nicht, mach das nur immer mal wennich irgendwo am Meer bin und mein Board nich dabei hab, also nicht geplant sondern nur weil nur chwimmen zu langweilig ist. Hatte eigentlich noch nie so groe Wellen aber trotzdem super fun.

----------

